# Water Fowling 11/24/08



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Had some ducks working but evidently well educated they kept landing 100 yards up river from our spread-----Managed this lone goose which for about an hour flew around up to half mile away----Happen to come back across from us----I gave to short honks and it lock its wings and came right in. Of course it was greeted [email protected] surprised at the lack of ducks must have been a busy weekend as far as hunting on the local waters go----It was nice to get out and exercise the 12 ga----lol

Mike

http://groups.msn.com/walleyefishiinglakeerie


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Way to go man! We had a ton of action on a local lake Sunday morning... didn't shoot well (managed 6) but had a "blast"!

One thing to consider- the amount of decoys your using now.
Guys were setup across from us with at least 4-5 dozen and they shot 3-4 times all morning... we had 16 decoys (no spinners) streched out far from the shore and well, 3 of us combined shot AT LEAST 50 times. 

Nonone was really calling alot- I highballed once or twice at far off groups... and wouldn't you know it- 2 min later 8 greenheads got in on us under the tree line and landed not 35 yds away.... we did get two of them.

Can't wait for Sat!


----------

